# Is there anyone on here from Fort William?



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there, im new to all this and was wondering if there is anyone having treatment that lives in Fort William?Would be good to share stories with others going through the same.
Michelle


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

I'm Liz and I live in Fort William. I am in the very fortunate position of being pregnant and expecting twins in August.  However, there isn't all that much I don't know about IVF as I had 3 shots at it, 1st time  privatly in Glasgow at GCRM and twice in Aberdeen, the 2nd time was in November 2010 when I fell pregnant.  I am more than happy to share my experiences and be of help in any way so please fire away with any questions you may have.  I always wished I would meet someone local when I was going through it, but never did.  However this site is fantastic.  I don't know if you have read any of the posts on invernessshire, is there anyone out there part 2 if not have a look as there are a few of us who communicate regularly from all over highland at different stages of treatment.

Look forward to hearing from you soon

Take care Liz


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Liz,

Great to hear from you and big congrats on ur BFP !!!!!   Im still trying to find my way around this site so hopefuly i will be able to trackdown the chat you have with the other girls in the Highlands.We are on our 2nd round of isci and pgd, our 1st round didnt work just before xmas so after a couple of months rest we are back into it. I had a very mild case of ohss after my ec so my follicles had to be frozen, not many survived the thaw then wen the pgd was done they werent able to say if they were good or bad so that was it.....over for us.We get out treatment in glasgow royal inf as its the only hosp in this area for pgd. i start my daily injections on 22nd feb so not long to go before we get into it again.
Its unreal when you realize how many other people are going through the same thing , you get to feel so lonely at times and thinking that you are the only one in the world having to do it all.
You said there are a few of you that chat on here, do you ever meet up? I seen somewere on here that there is groups in some areas were girls meet up for a coffee and a chat?
Hear from you soon
Michelle x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Nice to hear from you again.  So much for me saying there is not much i don't know about fertility treatment, that will teach me! I certainly know about icis, although I haven't had it, but I have never heard of pgd, so you will not be the only one asking the 
questions   Very sorry to hear about your 1st attempt not succeeding, it must have been so upsetting not even having an embryo transfer and not getting the chance of a BFP having gone through all the injections and egg collection.  The exact same thing happened to me in the Summer 2010 with my 1st attempt in Aberdeen (for a different reason) but it was totally devestating.  However, delighted to hear you are on the way to having another shot and I wish you all the luck in the world.    

The other highland thread is very easy to find, it is on the inverness-shire board directly under or above this one. Having said that there is a post from bubblicious tonight(she is the modeator) saying that everything is about to move so I'll give you further help when I see where we have moved to. The problem is we are all very spread out, fort william, inverness, thurso, the islands, you name !so not many of us have met.  I have met a couple of the girls who live in Inverness and I think they see each other on a more regular basis. 
However, I think meeting up for coffee would be lovely so any time you feel like it let me know.  Are you living in fort itself or the outskirts?  I am in town and after saturday I will be mobile again, I have been without a car for the last few weeks, what a 
nightmare   but I am getting a new car on Sat   I will have one very happy DH as he has been taxiing me around everywhere, have of course been playing on the fact I'm pregnant so he needs to look after me  

Must go to bed

Goodnight  
Liz


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Liz,

You will be glad you are getting your  mode of transport back  I live in Claggan so it would be great to meet with you. 
My DB is whisking me away to London tonight on the sleeper train for the weekend, a wee break for us before the injections etc start again, so lreally looking forward to it.
I dont know what suits you best to meet up but fri afternoons and weekends are good for me so let me know and we can arrange something.
Look forward to meeting you, best go and get packed, so un organised!!
Michelle x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Hope you have a fantastic weekend, we are thinking of going to london on the sleeper during the easter holidays to see my best friend, thats if all is going well with the pregnancy so it will be interesting to hear how you find it.  I am a teacher so friday afternoons are no use, but am definatly free at weekends.  My only responsibility at the moment is a very adorable but rather hyperactive and mad 2 & 1/2 year old springer spaniel called Suzzie.  As long as she gets her walk from either myself or DH she is usually happy and contented, so we'll arrange something soon, really looking forward to meeting you.

Must go & get ready,going out for a meal with coleagues tonight

Liz
x


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Liz,

Hope you are well? Well the sleeper train was a disaster, wouldnt recommend it to anyone who wants to sleep to go on it, i didnt sleep a wink the whole way to london, with all the shunting onto other trains then alarms going off etc, bit of a nightmare but london itself was magic and the theatre was amazing so that made up for the bad train trip 
Im pretty flexible with times to meet so you say when and where suits you and i will be there.
Im going to Glasgow Royal on Mon to get my 1st scan of this tx then start my injections, (think it will be gonal f again) on tue then my sniff (beruslin again i think) on friday so its all go again. 
Im off to bed, ive been going spinning in the youth centre and im knackered !!!!!
Speak soon
Michelle x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle

Sorry to hear the sleeper was a disaster, but that news was very helpful as DH and I will definatly choose a different mode of transport at Easter now.  It looks like we will go as far as the borders where my parents live, stay the night and then go by train from there, it only takes about 4 hours.  Glad you enjoyed the theater though, which show did you see?  I love going to musicals.

I'm also pretty flexible at weekends, do you fancy meeting up this weekend or would you rather wait until after you have been to Glasgow?  From previous experience we need to find somewhere the tables are nicely spread out, due to the sensitive nature of the conversation we are likely to have.  I once met one of the girls from inverness for lunch and we both laughed afterwards about what the people at the next table must have thought of our conversation as we were very close to them   The beef eater comes to mind but am definatly open to suggestions if you can think of a better alternative.  Really looking forward to meeting you, so if this weekend suits it will be lovely, Saturday probably a little better than Sunday but both are fine.  If this weekend doesn't suit you then good luck for Monday, it will feel good to know things are moving forward.

Take care

Liz


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Liz,

I laughed thinking of you and your friend chatting and others overhearing your conversations....their minds must have been racing !!!!!! hahaha 
We went o see Blood Brothers in London, it was totally amazing, i would highly reccommend it  
Im so sorry but ive got heaps on this weekend so i can't meet but i am free next saturday if your are? 
You said meeting in the Beef Eater, were is that? I'm happy meeting wherever,just be good to meet up. 
You can let me know
Michelle x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

I've seen Blood Brothers in London & loved it, it had a bit of a personal touch for me as I am adopted.  Unless anything unusal crops up between now and then next weekend sounds great for meeting up.  I always call it the beefeater as that is the lazy name for it, I actually mean Brewers Fayre beside the premier inn.  


Hope you find some time to relax during your busy  weekend.

Catch up with you soon
Liz
xx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Liz,

Hope you are well. Just checking if you are still free to meet for a coffee on saturday? Im totally flexible as far as time goes, so if you can still meet then just pick a time and i will be there.
Michelle


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there, yip im still free.  How about 11am!


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Liz,

Great 11am sounds good to me. I will get you inside Brewers Fayre then. How will we know each other?? How about whoever is there first sits in the first seat as soon as you come in the door?


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Sorry I am replying so late.  I fell asleep when I came in from work tonight and then had tea, watched eastenders & holby city.  Looking forward to tomorrow. Good idea about sitting at closest table.  I doubt it will be too busy at that time anyway.

See you tomorrow
Liz


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

It was great meeting you on Saturday.  It is so nice to spend time with someone who genuinly talks the same language, you know what I mean!!!!!!!!!  Have been thinking about you and hope you are feeling better and not so sore.  Have you had a scan yet?  I just can't quite remember when you said you were going but I think it was today.  Sorry if I'm wrong, hope it all went well if I'm right  

Liz
xx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi LIz,

Yeh it was great meeting you also, so nice to get it all out there and not be judged by how you are feeling !!!! Yeh I had a scan today.Ive got 5 follicles on the left one 12 and three 10 and on the right i have 6,one 11, two 10's and 3 that are just below 10 so hopefully they will grow nicely in time for the ec on  mon. im not as far stimmed as i was on the last cycle but thats not a bad thing as i was over stimmed and ended up havin a freeze all so maybe its not a bad thing if i dont get as many eggs in the ec as last time. i cant wait till mon though as i am soooooo uncomfortable, you know the feeling that we get at this stage !!!!!
ive got another scan thur to see how they are growing so keep your fingers x'd for me that they have grown to the right size so i can get the ec without having to postpone it !!!!! that wouldbe a nitemare ....argh!!!
Not sure if i said, im covering in the nursery for a few weeks up where i work and i walked in there at 9am yesterday to get hit with  one of the mums announcing her pregnancy....shes only5 weeks gone!!!!!i dont think i would be telling everyone so ealry on. it hit me like a hammer in the face,i thought of what you were saying about the same thing happening to you and thats what got me through it without breaking down as it was the talk of the steamie all day !!!!! ARGH!!!!
Never mind.....onwards and upwards eh !!!
ill keep you posted how my scans go.
hope you are well
see you soon
michellexx


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Not feeling great tonight so just a quick message to say I hope todays scan went well.  Let me know, hope ec still planned for 
Monday


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi liz,

how are you feeling? i really hope you are getting better    

my scan went well yesterday and i am all booked in for my ec on mon at 8am so heres hoping all goes as it should        

i will keep you posted

take care
love michelle x


----------

